# When do we get paid? First timer questions



## Justin

New Atlanta Uber driver. I just started last Friday and I had a couple of questions. 

When is the pay schedule? I.E. every week, every two weeks, etc.

In with the last question, what is the pay period for cutoff on checks?
I.E. Monday-Sunday or something else?


----------



## Oc_DriverX

In SoCal, the weekly cutoff is Monday morning at 4:00 am. You will get your weekly summary via e-mail on Monday, sometimes Tuesday. Your deposit hits your account Thursday. I would encourage you to click on the FAQ from the Uber partner dashboard. I don't know if it varies by region but that assumes that you have filled out your banking information.


----------



## Justin

Thanks for the answer. These questions aren't answered in the FAQ. I sent an email with the same questions but they haven't sent a response yet.

Thanks for clearing that up though.


----------



## Joanne

Yep, you'll get an email with a link to your invoice on Monday sometime. It's not always at the exact same time and sometimes it's even on Tuesdays. YAY!


----------



## dark knight

The Weekly pay is one of the perks in my mind.


----------



## Justin

I haven't received an invoice yet and yes my account information is registered in the Uber Vault.


----------



## Nautilis

Raiser will do two test deposits to your linked checking account first (usually a penny or two). Once those have cleared your bank, your weekly automatic deposit will start. Since you just started on Friday, there's a good chance your first pay day will be next week.

Can you see if the test deposits hit your account yet?


----------



## Justin

The test deposit went through June 3rd and I began driving on Friday June 6th. So should I expect to be paid in the next four days or no?


----------



## Justin

My online statement reads
Deposit from Rosier AR Verify .01 (6/3)


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Justin said:


> The test deposit went through June 3rd and I began driving on Friday June 6th. So should I expect to be paid in the next four days or no?


Since you did rides before June 9th at 4am, you should look to see if you got an email from partnersXX, where XX is your region. My email had a link that displays your payment statement. I got mine at 5:15 pm last night (6/9).


----------



## Justin

I double checked the only non-welcome email I have. All that it contains is a summary of the week and tips for driving. I.E. hourly rate vs other drivers, amount of peak hours worked, etc.

There isn't anything attached to aforementioned email.

Thanks


----------



## Nautilis

I got my Partners Pay Statement email yesterday at 1:25pm. Each week I get another email on Thursday with the subject "Raiser has paid you" as confirmation.

When you log into the Dashboard, click on "Partner Invoices". Do you see anything listed under the calendar? Each of your paychecks will be listed on this page.


----------



## Nautilis

Forgot to mention a very good tip I learned from here regarding emails:

Add [email protected] and [email protected] (XX being your city) and any other uber email addresses you see to your email's contact address book. This way those messages will not end up in your spam folder by accident.


----------



## Justin

Nothing listed on the invoice page. I uploaded a screenshot of it.


----------



## Jeeves

Hi Justin welcome to the forum!

Check out this thread 
https://uberpeople.net/index.php?threads/greetings-from-atlanta.191/

Maybe if you post there you can get some Atlanta specific insight.


----------



## Justin

Good idea Jeeves. I just posted there as well to see if I can get to the bottom of this. My only other gripe assuming that this doesn't snowball into a larger issue is that I emailed them on Sunday with the questions above and still haven't received a response. All of the email addresses are in my contacts and I have been receiving the typical Uber marketing emails daily but no invoice. Hopefully, Uber will have an answer by the end of the day.

Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Justin said:


> Nothing listed on the invoice page. I uploaded a screenshot of it.


Hmmm.... that does not look promising. When you click on "Dashboard" do you see the trips you drove?


----------



## Justin

Yes all of my trips show up on the main page.

Totals show 
*4.77 36 $587.97*


----------



## Justin

OK thanks everyone for the words of wisdom. I just received my Partner Pay Statement and can breathe a sigh of relief.

Glad to be driving for Uber. Let's ride this thing until the wheels fall off.


----------



## Nautilis

That's good news Justin. Uber on!!


----------



## Jeeves

$587 is a good first week of fares. how many hours online? Any idea How many miles driven total?


----------



## moniker

that's a nice total please share your success story and how you got to that point- hours - hot spots etc?


----------



## ELie King

I worked last week and I didn't receive my pay at all I have been emailing customer support and gotten no results what do I need to do


----------



## ash978

Same here. Worked last week, received my pay statement on tue evening but no direct deposit this morning. My bank account has been verified by UBER as i received a deposit of 1C. I sent several emails yet no response. 

What should i do?


----------



## ELie King

I just emailed them my payment statement no reply at all


----------



## Ziggy

Justin said:


> Uber will have an answer by the end of the day


With all the new drivers that are being hired AND the fact that Uber is sending Customer Support overseas (Philippines, if my memory is correct) ... anyway, it may take several days for Uber to get back to drivers. *Best bet is to go into your local Uber office to meet with someone face-to-face to find out where your pay is


----------



## ELie King

I'm trying do find my local Uber office I tried to google it no address I'm in Dallas


----------



## BubbaArmyUber

$236.00 in 2 days...I'm very happy...And, I left lots of money on the table...so I could spend some time with the Family. Loves me some U B E R :0)


----------



## mpga479m

i want to ask for a clarification, does the direct deposit hit wednesday night? or does it hit thursday night?


----------



## Oc_DriverX

BubbaArmyUber said:


> $236.00 in 2 days...I'm very happy...And, I left lots of money on the table...so I could spend some time with the Family. Loves me some U B E R :0)


How many miles did you drive for the $236? And is that $236 before or after Uber fees, and before or after expenses?



mpga479m said:


> i want to ask for a clarification, does the direct deposit hit wednesday night? or does it hit thursday night?


I see the deposit on Thursday morning.


----------



## JMBF831

Oc_DriverX said:


> How many miles did you drive for the $236? And is that $236 before or after Uber fees, and before or after expenses?
> 
> I see the deposit on Thursday morning.


Yep, good question. Big difference.


----------



## ActionPeanut

The general payout setup, notifications and payout dates seem well answered here, but one more question: Is there a general hourly time that deposits occur? For instance, the company that handles the direct deposits for my current desk job sends out paychecks Friday at 12:00am CT. Since I'm in ET I usually see the money in my ledger between 1:00-1:30am Friday morning.

Is Uber's pay system similar? Since they're based out of San Fran do they (when all of the servers are happy) send payouts at a regular time Thursdays in PT?

It's not critical to know the exact time, but sometimes it's helpful to have an idea. Say your checking account is empty and you're debating staying up another half hour for the deposit to appear so you can order that pizza you've been craving.

Thanks!


----------



## AJUber

every Thursday .

please research a little more before posting.


----------



## ActionPeanut

AJUber said:


> every Thursday .
> 
> please research a little more before posting.


Was that directed at me? My question, summarized, was "When do payouts arrive on Thursday?" So "Every Thursday" clearly isn't an answer, because my question demonstrates I already know that Thursday is payday. What I want to know if their servers attempt to send payouts at a specific time.

If it was directed at the OP, well, his question was already answered in this thread. So it would be hypocritical to blame him for not researching when you posted without reading the thread.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

ActionPeanut said:


> Say your checking account is empty and you're debating staying up another half hour for the deposit to appear so you can order that pizza you've been craving.


I hope for your sake that you are not living so close to the edge.

All I know, is that usually if I check here on the West Coast on Thursday morning, the deposit is there. But, I have no clue (nor care) what time it hits.


----------



## JMBF831

California checking in, my direct deposit hit today.


----------



## ActionPeanut

In case anyone other than myself is interested in time of deposit, mine showed up just after 7:00am ET yesterday (Thursday). In a few weeks I'll report back whether or not that time seems to be consistent.



Oc_DriverX said:


> I hope for your sake that you are not living so close to the edge.


I appreciate your concern, and have to say it's not a place I intend to linger. But we play the cards we're dealt. For the record the pizza example was, in fact, just an example.


----------



## Alexp621

Hi guys, I got a question. Am I correct or wrong on the info about we get charged 28% by uber as a new driver but it gets lowered after reaching and completing a set amount of rides until you work yourself down to 20%? Please some clarification. Thanx


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Alexp621 said:


> Hi guys, I got a question. Am I correct or wrong on the info about we get charged 28% by uber as a new driver but it gets lowered after reaching and completing a set amount of rides until you work yourself down to 20%? Please some clarification. Thanx


I have heard of new drivers being charged a higher rate (25%). Since Uber does many things on a regional basis, it would not be surprising, but I don't remember seeing anything on that specific structure.


----------



## Sparker23

Justin said:


> I haven't received an invoice yet and yes my account information is registered in the Uber Vault.


 Im having the same issue I never got a email about an invoice did you ever get this resolved?


----------



## Robert46123

I have the same pay issue. I am X and Select and with a select rider I never know what my pay will be. Sometimes they take 35% for Select and sometimes they take 37%. What is wrong with them. When you send them an email in regards to pay no one replies to you. I sent in a cleaning payment for a person that puked all over my brand new car and I never saw a penny of it. Again emailed twice with no reply.


----------



## Robert46123

ELie King said:


> I worked last week and I didn't receive my pay at all I have been emailing customer support and gotten no results what do I need to do


Had the same problem my first week. Took 2 months to get my first paycheck. Had to threaten with a lawyer.


----------



## Robert46123

ELie King said:


> I worked last week and I didn't receive my pay at all I have been emailing customer support and gotten no results what do I need to do


Did you look in the dashboard online to see your payment statement?


----------



## Robert46123

ash978 said:


> Same here. Worked last week, received my pay statement on tue evening but no direct deposit this morning. My bank account has been verified by UBER as i received a deposit of 1C. I sent several emails yet no response.
> 
> What should i do?


The direct deposit from Rasier takes place on Wednesday night and you should see it Thursday mornings.


----------



## Robert46123

mpga479m said:


> i want to ask for a clarification, does the direct deposit hit Wednesday night? or does it hit thursday night?


It should hit Wednesday night after midnight and should show in your account (depending on your financial institution) Thursday morning.


----------



## Robert46123

ActionPeanut said:


> Was that directed at me? My question, summarized, was "When do payouts arrive on Thursday?" So "Every Thursday" clearly isn't an answer, because my question demonstrates I already know that Thursday is payday. What I want to know if their servers attempt to send payouts at a specific time.
> 
> If it was directed at the OP, well, his question was already answered in this thread. So it would be hypocritical to blame him for not researching when you posted without reading the thread.


----------



## Robert46123

The time that it posts depends on your Financial Institution. PayPal will take longer that say Chase. Can not give an exact time, you will need to check with customer service at your Financial Institution.


----------



## Robert46123

Sparker23 said:


> Im having the same issue I never got a email about an invoice did you ever get this resolved?


Some times you get them and some times you don't. You can always check your dash board at UberPartners


----------



## driverguy77

My pay went in today, and it was for last Sunday only, has it changed?


----------



## Alexp621

Yes I believe they changed company that handles the pay and we get paid Tuesday into Wednesday


----------



## Dzuki77

I started last night and had a $40 trip where Uber took $10. What's up with that? Thought it was 20%


----------



## Jog

I found this on the uber page just now.


----------



## Kyle Kruchok

Jog said:


> I found this on the uber page just now.


Seems accurate.... I still haven't gotten a pay confirmation from uber, or an account number verification of 1¢- but I'm hoping Thursday pans out!


----------



## Kyle Kruchok

Yeah, your trips might be short - but you get more of them...

I got paid this morning. Bank of America. Talked to an uber rep and he said the remittance notices were buggy, thus not being sent out. He also said that they don't deposit $0.01 into your account for validity's sake. 

Received my first direct deposit after my first 4 nights of driving. Super seamless.


----------



## Ridester_Staff

Sometimes statements don't hit right away when they are supposed to, especially when you're a new driver. This used to happen to me all the time when I first started but as time goes on, you work your way into the Uber system and they seem to start getting it right. Glad it worked out for you though!


----------

